# New commuter cockpit



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Took off the drop bars and installed these:



Titec J-Bars, Paul Thumbies (w/Shimano bar-cons), Avid Speed-Dial levers. Grips and tape ala Jeff Jones. Quite comfortable, and feels like a cross between porteur bars and high-sweep MTB bars.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> Took off the drop bars and installed these:
> 
> 
> 
> Titec J-Bars, Paul Thumbies (w/Shimano bar-cons), Avid Speed-Dial levers. Grips and tape ala Jeff Jones. Quite comfortable, and feels like a cross between porteur bars and high-sweep MTB bars.


why?

(I am serious)


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

55x11 said:


> why?
> 
> (I am serious)


So I can shred the gnar!

Actually, that bike is usually ridden with front panniers, and I wanted to try some different bars to see if that would improve handling, etc. The top tube is a little too long for me, so that necessitated a very short stem with the drops (which made for semi-wonky handling). The rearward sweep of the J-Bars enabled the use of a longer stem, which may balance things out better.


----------



## Winters (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks like a new version of the Bridgestone/Rivendale Mustache Bars.

..... The Moustache Handlebar ... 

Thanks for the pic ... At 60+, I'm thinking about flat bars instead of drop and yours are now on the alternatives list.. ,,, that's 60+ years bicycling, and still going,... good luck youngsters.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I rode moustache bars when B'stone first offered them (had them on an XO-1 and XO-2). Hated them. Would have much preferred drops or even flat bars with bar-ends.

I find that I move my hands around quite a bit on the Titecs, and would probably just use bar tape (double-wrapped) instead of grips and bar tape.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

More photos and initial review here.


----------

